# Someone has any experience with 4-Methoxy Phenyl Acetone?



## btcboss2022 (Jun 5, 2022)

I found access to an interesting product:
4-Methoxy Phenyl Acetone​But still not sure if it could be useful, someone has any experience with it?

Thanks.


----------



## William Dampier

You can make good pills from this. If there is this substance, I can help with synthesis.


----------



## MadHatter

I'm sorry, is this a psychoactive substance?


----------



## btcboss2022

DocX said:


> I'm sorry, is this a psychoactive substance?



DocXI think no, theoretically should be a precursor very similar chemically to Phenylacetone(P2P) but I'm not completely sure if it works or how.


----------



## MadHatter

Ok, yes, I got confused by the mention of pills. It's basically P2P with a methoxy group on it. But removing methoxy groups is, as I understand, not very easy. It involves demethylation, removing a carbon, and it's generally a toxic and complicated business. Also, in this case, it would need to be very selective, so you don't touch the other parts of the molecule. 

Interesting to hear what the experts have to say though!


----------



## ADATA

You can only Wikipedia
cathinone derivatives
there are hundreds
not necessarily popular


----------



## ADATA

Can be brominated and then aminated like 4MMC


----------



## William Dampier

DocX said:


> Ok, yes, I got confused by the mention of pills. It's basically P2P with a methoxy group on it. But removing methoxy groups is, as I understand, not very easy. It involves demethylation, removing a carbon, and it's generally a toxic and complicated business. Also, in this case, it would need to be very selective, so you don't touch the other parts of the molecule.
> 
> Interesting to hear what the experts have to say though!



DocXImpossible. Only 4-methoxy product and all.


----------



## btcboss2022

William Dampier said:


> Impossible. Only 4-methoxy product and all.



William DampierSo, 4-methoxy meth, 4-methoxy amphetamine...right?
Will be so much different in the effects these products in comparison with the original ones?


----------



## William Dampier

btcboss2022 said:


> So, 4-methoxy meth, 4-methoxy amphetamine...right?
> Will be so much different in the effects these products in comparison with the original ones?



btcboss2022Yes, the difference is big. The first is more of a stimulant, 4-methoxy euphoric. It is best taken in the form of capsules and tablets.


----------

